# Job options in Mexico



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

Ok so I have been wondering about our upcoming move in a few months and what my career options will be in Mexico. I am currently working on my MBA here in the US, and will be finished with it before I go. There is a university close by to where I will be living in Huatulco is it possible for someone with an MBA to get a job possibly as an English teacher perhaps? My spanish is near fluent, but not sure if that would qualify me for a college level there. Also I have worked for years in a law firm here, and have considered going to law school in the future. Any thoughts on what type of career I should be looking into there in Mexico? Thanks!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Lorij said:


> Ok so I have been wondering about our upcoming move in a few months and what my career options will be in Mexico. I am currently working on my MBA here in the US, and will be finished with it before I go. There is a university close by to where I will be living in Huatulco is it possible for someone with an MBA to get a job possibly as an English teacher perhaps? My spanish is near fluent, but not sure if that would qualify me for a college level there. Also I have worked for years in a law firm here, and have considered going to law school in the future. Any thoughts on what type of career I should be looking into there in Mexico? Thanks!


Your MBA probably won't help you to get a university job as an English teacher (unless the school in question has a business school), but the fact that you have a couple of degrees and are a native speaker of English should help. I suggest writing to the university in question and see what they say.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Check the Mexico Jobs Discussion Forum at Dave's ESL Cafe website. There's a universitsy branch, small one, between Puerto Angel and Zipolite and I've read comments from someone posting at Dave's ESL about jobs there, or working there, etc. Other than that possibility, there's little chance of your finding something. There are a few resorts at Huatulco, though, and you could visit the HR Director at each to see what they might have ... with the Winter tourism season approaching. You'll need government permission to work, however. It's not impossible to secure, but not a slam-dunk either. Remember, that wages in Mexico, and particularly in coastal resort communities, are notoriously low and many expats find it difficult to live on what's paid. If you have student loans or other debt to pay-off ... I doubt moving to Huatulco is a wise move.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> Check the Mexico Jobs Discussion Forum at Dave's ESL Cafe website. There's a universitsy branch, small one, between Puerto Angel and Zipolite and I've read comments from someone posting at Dave's ESL about jobs there, or working there, etc. Other than that possibility, there's little chance of your finding something. There are a few resorts at Huatulco, though, and you could visit the HR Director at each to see what they might have ... with the Winter tourism season approaching. You'll need government permission to work, however. It's not impossible to secure, but not a slam-dunk either. Remember, that wages in Mexico, and particularly in coastal resort communities, are notoriously low and many expats find it difficult to live on what's paid. If you have student loans or other debt to pay-off ... I doubt moving to Huatulco is a wise move.


The university in Huatulco is a campus of the Universidad del Mar which, in turn, is a member of the SUNEO system of public universities in the State of Oaxaca. It's probably the only university in that part of Oaxaca that would pay a decent salary and offer benefits. 
UMAR


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

You won't get a University job. You may get a resort job for the season or as a self employed English teacher. I think the beach is the last place to look for a real job. Head inland


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

I will actually be living in a small town named Chacalapa its about 45 minutes from Huatulco. This is where my fiance's family is at and where he built his new house, so don't really have an option to move somewhere else because its not like we will be renting.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Unless you have a skill which would allow you to be hired at the state prison at Pochutla, I'm thinking the only possibility you'll have for work will be at Universidad del Mar, between Puerto Angel and Zipoloite. It's not a bad commute from where you'll be. 

As for continuing your education: slim chances of doing that where you'll be. It's an isolated area. 

Have you met your fiance's family yet?

Best of luck.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Lorij said:


> Ok so I have been wondering about our upcoming move in a few months and what my career options will be in Mexico. I am currently working on my MBA here in the US, and will be finished with it before I go. There is a university close by to where I will be living in Huatulco is it possible for someone with an MBA to get a job possibly as an English teacher perhaps? My spanish is near fluent, but not sure if that would qualify me for a college level there. Also I have worked for years in a law firm here, and have considered going to law school in the future. Any thoughts on what type of career I should be looking into there in Mexico? Thanks!


I have a freind who has a brother in law you lives in Mexico City who is a Mexican with a licencido in international corporate law and worked for Pemex and was forced into retirement when he turned 55. This was many years ago but maybe it has changed since then. It appears in some professions they discriminate because of age and sex etc. and it is as if you have to be politically connected within the governing party at the time to sustain a career that lasts very long in some sectors, especially in the gov´t. sector. 

The ability to work in some sectors here with a good salary is definetly related to a licenciado degree that insures you are qualified to have the power to actually do things legally within the system.

Dr.s seem to be the exception here. I have no idea what the teaching institutions require here to be licenced to teach in a U. here but you could check into it. It might be the same as Dr.s but I doubt it as the laws, labor laws, business laws, tax system etc. are so different. Without the proper degree it might be hard to negociate a position that pays much more than about $15,000 to $20,000 pesos per month. Universities with international business courses might want your expertise, which would to most likely be a U with a large business program on campus.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The first problem to overcome is being able to qualify for a residence visa. There are financial requirements, which must be proved, and having a Mexican 'novio' offers no advantage. Even if married, he would have to be able to support you at a level acceptable to Immigration (INM). Otherwise, you will have to enter on a visitor permit (FMM) and exit Mexico within 180 days. You could then return for another 180 days.
Most Mexicans have no idea of these requirements and 'novios' often ignore them to the peril of unsuspecting 'novias'. Getting caught would not be a good thing, if that scenariko should be considered.


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you RVGringo, but we will be getting married there in Mexico and filing for his spouse-visa at the US Embassy in Mex City, through a process called direct consular filing, and yes I am aware of the income requirements as well. I do not think that should be a problem, I can provide current bank statements and back taxes as well. I can assure you my fiance is not trying to lure me there. I have met most of his family already. I have also spoke with someone last week at the Mexican Consulate in Atlanta here and they told me that once the new immigration policies go into effect there in a couple of months that American citizens that meet the requirements that can show proof of an address there in Mexico (which I can) that has an intent to shay longer than 180 may apply for a visa here at the consulate before going there. So that is what I plan to do.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You've done your homework well. Good luck.


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks I appreciate it, anxious about the move


----------



## Denmex (Mar 6, 2010)

LoriJ,
Don’t despair! Granted, finding a job in Mexico can be a daunting task. However, it’s not impossible. Actually, it’s not that different to finding a job in the U.S.A. I am referring to a suitable well-paying job. The primary requirement on the agenda is to be determined. Like the first 25 attempts may reveal nothing, and the 26th time can land you in an acceptable working environment.
Diversification can be a tremendous asset. For instance, my experience in the U.S. was as a Manager in manufacturing, and my wife, a Mexican national, is an Industrial Engineer.
We’re currently living in her hometown. This is a landlocked city of central Mexico where I am a freelance writer, and she is grilling American style barbecue ribs. I can assure you our salaries are several times the $15,000/20,000 per month mentioned above. Did we accomplish this overnight? Definitely not…It was an incredible struggle, and I admit there were many times when giving up would have been extremely easy.


----------



## kathiw1 (Nov 21, 2010)

sparks said:


> You won't get a University job. You may get a resort job for the season or as a self employed English teacher. I think the beach is the last place to look for a real job. Head inland


I know someone who has a Master's degree and taught at the University in Guanajuato for several years. I'm sorry that I don't have the rest of the details. It is good advice to check with some Universities first. If you don't have time to get a T.E.S.O.L. certificate, it would be a good idea to grab the short course T.E.F.L. - that should be about 100-120 hour course. My friend didn't even have that, though.

Best of luck!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Huatulco= beach resort
Beach resort=timeshares

Sell Timeshares!


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks for all the good advice guys! My future sister-in-law is a teacher at Conafe in Oaxaca, she says they are always looking to hire people fluent in english and that I would have a good chance of getting a job there. However, its about 5 hours away, but it does give me hope for other universities!!


----------



## rubiocesar83 (Nov 29, 2012)

There are a lot of call centers in Mexico, they don't pay much at the beginning (like $10,000 pesos a month) but if you have a bachelors degree you can advance the corporate ladder easily as the companies are always growing and needing more personnel.

I work at Teleperformance in Guadalajara and is a great place to work.

Good luck for you my friend.

CR.


----------

